# UKL - Uranium King



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 September 2006)

What the?

Didn't even see this puppies IPO, its listing on Monday!

Anyone get any? 

It got 80m shares, of which 50m are un-listed, which means only 30m will be tradeable, IPO was at 25c, 

Its operating in the US and will float with a JORC of  1.7Mt@0.12% = 4.5Mlbs U308

@ say an EV of $3 per lb = $13m EV for Uranium + $6m or so in cash

 = Intial target of $20m = 25c (funnily enough) but given spec nature I'd expect it to trade at 30-40c

Interesting to see how it goes,


----------



## Stinger (1 September 2006)

I applied for shares in the IPO, however just received a full refund of my money in the mail today. Apparently it was oversubscribed and i was the lucky recipent of a full scaleback...... Not Happy!!   

Considering whether to purchase on the open market on Monday or to boycott!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 September 2006)

Given the timeframe from lodgement to list, I'd say this was one of those IPO's that was already sorted out even before they lodged the prospectus, 2week ldgement to list is waayyyy tooo quick!


So I'd say anyone who get shares was known to brokers (sorta like a book build)


----------



## nizar (1 September 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Given the timeframe from lodgement to list, I'd say this was one of those IPO's that was already sorted out even before they lodged the prospectus, 2week ldgement to list is waayyyy tooo quick!
> 
> 
> So I'd say anyone who get shares was known to brokers (sorta like a book build)




I agree YT, very quick time from prospectus release to float
Though it has a JORC, with 84million shares at $21million market cap at offer price, its not "super cheap"... well not as cheap as mantra anyway...


----------



## Stinger (2 September 2006)

i think i will redirect my funds towards Mantra as well. I didnt like the prospectus as much for UKL, however there were certain reasons why i wanted to invest.

Cheers


----------



## Halba (2 September 2006)

looks like a poor float. i can sell off my backyard, it has non-jorc of 1mil pounds uranium!


----------



## dj_420 (2 September 2006)

has anyone looked at uraniumSA USA, it has quite a few nice tenements, its opening on monday.

priority offer to MTN shareholders. could also explain increase in sp last week.
what do you think YT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 September 2006)

Looks like it will have a minimum opening of 50c with a possible opening price of $1,

Look at those buy orders and the complete lack of sellers so far   

Not bad for a 25c IPO


----------



## nizar (4 September 2006)

Yeh nice one 48c on the open


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 September 2006)

Those lucky SOB's

Congrats to anyone who got any,


----------



## nizar (4 September 2006)

yeh i didnt get any

by the time i heard about this float it was already closed...


----------



## Ken (1 November 2006)

anyone thinking of getting on now....

looks to be to much sell pressure for my liking....


----------



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Looks like its making a move. Up 20% today


----------



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Wow .. that moved really quick!

Was there a big parcell that went through


----------



## Snakey (24 January 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Wow .. that moved really quick!
> 
> Was there a big parcell that went through




yeah somethings up here


----------



## mmmmining (24 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> yeah somethings up here



Likely a speed ticket tonight, and consequently price will likely fall tomorrow if no immediate ann. Hope no ticket or they can cook up something delicious quickly. Otherwise, whoever bought at $0.70s will


----------



## mmmmining (24 January 2007)

Speed ticket is out. But the excuse is well cooked. One very interesting line is:

"The company is also actively pursuing additional ground acquisition within the East Grants belt..... Investors may be purchasing shares in anticipation of results."

The admitted something already from the line.


----------



## mmmmining (25 January 2007)

UKL is back to normal, day traders are targeting BLR another uranium with US exposure, up more than 30% so far today.


----------



## zt3000 (21 March 2007)

Can anyone please explain to me what UKL are doing in terms of the capital raising. I don't quite understand .. Thanks


----------



## mmmmining (21 March 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Can anyone please explain to me what UKL are doing in terms of the capital raising. I don't quite understand .. Thanks




Do you think UKL can produce yellowcake by doing a presentation? To begin with, they need a couple of million to do the BFS, and $30m or so to build a plant, they the working capital to run the plant.

It's only just begun... Be prepared.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2007)

This has had an outstanding run, but is it still undervalued to some extent?

Now has nearly 7m lbs JORC/Pre JORC. 

Rio Puerco, New Mexico - 4.5m lbs @ 1200ppm

Apex - Lowboy, Nevada - 1.5 m lbs @ 700ppm
Open cut
Possible depths extensions to add 500k lbs.

Just acquired Smith Claims next to Rio Puerco with 500K pre JORC with further exploration potential.

Pretty good grades there. 

Exploration Lily's - Sam 4-5 m lbs targetted.
Drilling expected end Mar. 

Production targetted late 08. Will be one of the next producers by the look.

90m @ 1.45 = $130m ish market cap.

As I said has run hard and now consolidating around $1.40. MACD and Stoch look ordinary at the moment. RSI not demanding though.

Any opinions out there on the value??


----------

